# Any members in SW France now



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

We are now by Poitiers heading South, just wondered if there are any other members down this way who would like to meet up for a drink / meal / chat.

Bryan & Rosemary ( The Snails )


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You're just trying to wind us up now, aren't you B & R? 
Still stuck here unfortunately; can you wait until late August?


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*No wind up Mike*

Told you before that work thing don't agree with you, chuck it and join us for a G&T in the sun.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are catching the Shuttle on Sat, at C&CC chertsy site at the moment.
We are heading to South of France generally.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Anyone*

Hello there,

Where south are you heading?

trev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sort of East of SW and West of SE .....


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

We leave on Monday 7th and will be heading for south of France, hoping to be around Aigues Mortes and that region by 12th or 13th.

Really can't wait for this trip and to see some warm sunshine 8)


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*france*

Hello to you both,we are on the P & O ferry at Dover 10th of this month,first stop in France is the nice municipal site in Sees,then onto La Rochelle before following the coast to Barittz ?
after that heading to Nerja via the north of Spain and Portugal,not going below Lisbon been there before. Any reccomendations re sites/stopovers would be much appreciated.
cheers to all


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Down to the Med. I think we will be aiming east of aigues mortes as we stayed a night there last year.

As a few see to be making there way out we hope we will bump into you (not litterally of course :wink: )


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We'll be watching out for you all, especially other autotrailer's. Let's hope the weather is good.

This will be our first big trip in our Cheyenne and can't wait for Monday to come. 8) :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great time everyone and keep the place nice and tidy for us :lol: We get the ferry on 1st May and can't wait.

Happy and safe travelling

Sue

P.S. Metblue - we use the Sees site when we go Dover Calais/Dunkerque. It's so convenient isn't it, and the 'wardens' are so welcoming even if so young!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi metblue there is a good aire and also a campsite at lac leon see this Web Page  lots more to pick from 
chapter


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brimo,

Will look out for you. We have just stuck our European map on the nearside of the motorhome. Had one on the previous mh. So you can't miss us :wink: 

Hoping for some lovely warm weather  Mind you it has been nice here for last couple of days.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrr.
We should be in the Dordogne now but we still haven't completed our house move.

It seems to be taking forever.

Good luck to all of you already out there and to those soon to be on their way.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*hols*

Hi ,Zulu and rita,I agree re the Sees site.We have been using it for many years now and have always had a good welcome also the fresh croissants in the morning (order from reception) are lovely.
To the others who have responded a big thank you.Now only five days to go!!! P & O ferry Wed 10th at 08;30.First stop CLERES Aire then onto SEES campsie for a few days,to chill out before heading west and then south into Spain.
Keep you all posted and maybe see/meet some of you "on the road"


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*we are here*

Hi Everyone,

we're currently in Barcares, in a camp site called La Floride, only 10 euros night, with 7 for 6 and so on, wifi 5 euros for 24 hours.

The weather has at last broken, we now have 22+ degrees of sunshine, it's been quite cold and even a bit wet, and VERY windy,coming from the north across snow capped mountains.

Anyone about, please give us a shout. We met up with Mike whose handle we have forgotten, he's gone on to Spain, happy safe travels Mike!

Anyone going to the meet outside Bedford in May, - Willington Loop, great place and quite a lot to do, Pooley knows such a lot about the place. Anyone remember the showers? There may be a connection here. Say no more.

Look forward to meeting any/all, Rita we keep meeting you, hope we do this time eh?

And Dave Burley, yes you're correct, exactly!

Rosemary and Bryan


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi ,Zulu and rita,I agree re the Sees site.We have been using it for many years now ...

Where is this site please.?

Aido


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

aido.
Don't know if it this one.
Camp Municipal Le Clos Normand. Rte d'Alencon 61500 Sees.
Large MH app from South.
Sees just nth of Alencon.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi aido - the site Nora+Neil identified is the one I referred to above. Municipal site. Even I can't miss it if it is approached from the south end of the "by-pass" it's just a short distance in towards the town on the left hand side. If there is no one in the reception, enter via the "out" lane and see the guardien later. 

The facilities nearer the exit are newer and I think better than the others, but when we have been there in the past, both blocks were spotless. MH service point at rear of the newer block.

Small supermarket opposite. Nice quiet town.

Last time we were there they had arranged a cider tasting in the tiny marquee. Very enjoyable :wink: 

Sue


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Im currently in Annecy. Just landed a job here ( chef in restaurant )so will be here for a while... 
there are loads of sites but I never use them .... if anyone is heading this way I can give advice for Aires, water, LPG , etc... 
As those who have been before know , its a beautiful spot and if you havent been before then your in for a pleasant suprise. 
Im really only here for the paragliding ..... awesome ! Flew for 3 hours yesterday at 5000 feet above the lake ..... wooopeee !


----------



## mlynnf50 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Reply from Snowy France*

Hello All,

Here in Snowy France well in the Alpes anyway, we live here and its great no problems with parking - anywhere.
Travelling from here to Greece at the end of May from Venice - Ignumitsa
has anyone every visited there if so would love some information on sites or where to wild camp. If anyone is round our way we have 2 sites here one in Chatel and one in Abondance it really is a lovely place.


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*Hi there*

 Hi Rosemary and Bryan,

Mike here (Colomane) and Jane, with Holly the cat in tow.Yes we are in Sunny  Spain at the moment; we did have 26 - 28 degrees till today, 25th May. We met up with Barrie Spooner here in Santa Pola.

Have been to a few bike meets here on the east coast, last one here coming up on the 1st June in Santa Pola, then off to Faro, Portugal for the biggest bike fest going they say, over 20,000 bikes will be attending.

How did you get on in Le Bacares? Did it all go well, did you change your pitch to get WiFi then? We hit Peniscola soon after we left you, it was a good campsite (Camping Eden) a Cat 1 site.

Speak to you soon. 

Mike, Jane and Holly


----------

